# Cassi is almost home!!!!!!!!



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Way to go, Cassi! I've been following her 'transport needed' thread, but never quite saw what Cassi's story is, where she came from, etc.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cassi*

Here are a few of Cassi's old pictures....


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

cin,
are you guys home yet? 
beth, moose and angel


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope she has many happy & healthy years in her new home.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So glad she has a forever home now that will love and treasure her. Poor sweet girl.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

she's home!!!!:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:jamming::jamming::jamming::cavalry::cavalry::cavalry::cavalry::artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:drummer::drummer:

beth, moose and angel


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Way to go you angels of transwport.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

mainegirl said:


> cin,
> are you guys home yet?
> beth, moose and angel


 
Yuppers, we are home 

Well, it took 13 WONDERFUL LOVING CARING ANGELS, and a great deal of support and well wishes, to get this girl home 
Carol, Beth, Mary you ladies SOOOOOOOO ROCK!!! I could never begin to say thank you enough, for how much this has meant to us. 

Thank You So Very Much!!!!

Cassi is awesome!!!! It's like she's always been here  Her and MaeMae hit it off really well, MaeMae tried to get her to play, lots of wiggle butt dancing going on between the 2, bouncy bouncin, and kissy faces. 

Jax greeted her in hyper play play play mode 

Quinn greeted her in full puppy style, lol 

Here she comes 









need to open my door 









I'm here mom 










Curled up next to mom already 









Ok mom, let's go..









On the road again  Going HOME









I'm a happy girl


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

There that sweetie is... I am so glad that she is home. I wanted to steal her, she was such a sweet girl. Hope she starts to jump and play with your gang and get her fur back for then the weather gets cool.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwww, glad she is home , she is such a sweet heart. You guy's rock!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> There that sweetie is... I am so glad that she is home. I wanted to steal her, she was such a sweet girl. Hope she starts to jump and play with your gang and get her fur back for then the weather gets cool.


She'll be off to the vet this week, and get her situated here  which doesn't look like it'll take too long  She'll be bouncy bouncing in no time 

If she needs it by then, she'll get a nice warm pretty sweater


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Aww That brought a tear to my eye I'm so happy you took her in you have such a kind heart! Hope your new little girl adjusta well!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cassi*

Cassi is just precious and gorgeous!!:wave::wavey:


----------

